# GHRP-2 cloudy and has bits floating



## dusty (Jul 22, 2007)

Hi just a quick one as I've never used GHRP-2 before is it meant to be this way as mentioned in title? Am assuming its meant to be clear?


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

I've seen vials go like that before mate. I kept on jabbing it anyway but others might be more discerning with issues such as this


----------



## dusty (Jul 22, 2007)

Aye am a bit para over what's floating about since I found a hair once in some ug lab test 400 so I always have a good nosey in the vials


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

give it a swirl, leave it over night. Normally go.


----------



## Charlie87 (Feb 27, 2013)

dusty said:


> Hi just a quick one as I've never used GHRP-2 before is it meant to be this way as mentioned in title? Am assuming its meant to be clear?


I've had this happen to GHRP-2 before, after 24hrs the peptide still did not go into solution. I made some enquiries and was told it was fine and if necessary I could shake the vial until the particles dissolved.

I can't remember if my vial was cloudy or not but I trusted my supplier so I knew what I was getting.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

shaking peptides is not the best idea although not as fragile as GH it is still a fragile peptide, if it is not dissolving and it is cloudy i would question the source i certainly would not put in my body


----------



## B.I.G (Jun 23, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> shaking peptides is not the best idea although not as fragile as GH it is still a fragile peptide, if it is not dissolving and it is cloudy i would question the source i certainly would not put in my body


Have had this problem with ghrp from src with all 10 vials I used recently of the lighter blue tops. No suction and cloudy and doesn't all dissolve. Still seemed to work ok however I won't use them again unless they did the same darker blue ones I had of them last year.


----------

